# neuer Kernel ab 3

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

durch die vielen Änderungen habe ich die 3er Version des Kernels bei maskiert. Somit bleibe ich auf dem LongTermKenel 2.6.39-ff. Wie ist eure Erfahrung beim Wechsel auf die 3.0 oder gar 3.1? Kann man es wagen? oder ist ein Warten besser?

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> durch die vielen Änderungen habe ich die 3er Version des Kernels bei maskiert. Somit bleibe ich auf dem LongTermKenel 2.6.39-ff. Wie ist eure Erfahrung beim Wechsel auf die 3.0 oder gar 3.1? Kann man es wagen? oder ist ein Warten besser?

 

Was für viele Änderungen?

Ja kann man wagen (Meine Persönliche Meinung), da der Kernel 3.0 nur ein umgelabelter 2.6.40er ist.

----------

## mrsteven

Siehe auch  :Arrow:  hier

----------

## mattes

bis auf wenige apps die von der Nummer verwirrt sind hatte ich keine Probleme und inzwischen geht alles Problemlos auf 2 Maschinen.

----------

